

Windows 8 users can’t employ their own images as Start Screen’s background - ttt_
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/01/26/microsoft-windows-8-users-cant-employ-their-own-images-as-start-screens-background/

======
bwarp
I'm fine with that if it stops vendors customising windows too much. There's
nothing worse than removing Acer or Dell branding from a new laptop.

~~~
cabirum
It stops users from placing disproportionately stretched cellphone-made jpeg
photos of their kids as a metro background.

